# Revamped Flameback and Co tank.



## Vettech85 (Jan 12, 2012)

So I decided on my dither fish.. Australian Rainbow Fish of which I bought 4. I figured since the Dwarf Rainbow died I should go a little bigger. I still plan on getting 3 or 4 Dwarf Rainbows though to add with the Australian's. Any who.. When I first started to set up the Flameback tank I had painted the back of the tank black. Loved the idea of the black and still do.. but not with these guys. The fish blended into the back of the tank and you could hardly see them. So on Thursday night, DF helped me drain the majority of the tank (needed that done anyway due to the drift wood in it turning the water yellow)and we pulled the tank away from the wall, peeled the black off and painted it this AWESOME sea-like aqua color. I am in love with this color I will say. The Flamebacks are a lot more secure in their home now as well since adding the dither fish and actually come out and will stay out even if I am standing at the front of the tank. I am happy about that. Here's a couple pics... before and after

Before









After-- it has a couple live plants in this one too. But the Flamebacks keep eating them so when theyre gone I won't replace them.


----------

